# skink at Millaa Millaa Falls



## Poyt448 (Dec 9, 2012)

After the success of the last post. I'd ask for more help with this photo. It's not the best quality, but I hope it's OK. This skink was at Millaa Millaa Falls in tropical Queensland. My interest is botany, but I see plenty of other great things as well.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Dec 9, 2012)

Eulamprus quoyii.


----------



## Bushman (Dec 9, 2012)

I'll second that. The golden dorsolateral stripes are quite distinctive.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 10, 2012)

+1
A lovely coppery colour on top with black speckled with white along the sides of the body changing to white or grey laced with black along the lower surface. Seldomfound far bfrom water.


----------



## Asharee133 (Dec 10, 2012)

Woo! A fellow botany lover!


----------

